# September - Rescue a Golden of Arizona



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Rick!!!

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Thanks Rick!!!
> 
> Hooch


No problem....now it's on us to do something about it....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You got that right. Will get mine off in the am (oh it is the am) later in the day.

Hooch


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

My Check was just put into the mail along with a note mentioning GRF and the rescue of the month!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Does it matter if it is a check or should we use the paypal. I am asking because I know that Paypal charges a fee and want to make sure all the money goes to the rescue. Or is the paypal the way so we can keep track of the money sent? I will send my money today.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I think if you put a note on the check that its from the forum and she lets them know what we are doing they will probably keep an eye out and can give a total at the end of the month.... 

Congrats to Rescue a Golden of Arizona!! thats awesome.. will send a paypal donation later this morning..


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

They have a good online store as well. Check it out! (I have sent personal checks to them before I got a PayPal account.)


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> Does it matter if it is a check or should we use the paypal. I am asking because I know that Paypal charges a fee and want to make sure all the money goes to the rescue. Or is the paypal the way so we can keep track of the money sent? I will send my money today.


I'm sure checks are just as good. Just reference the forum and we're good.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Donation made.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Donation made.. and just bumping this up so others can see.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Can we put it up on the top of the page on the attention section to remind people so it wont get lost everyday. Listing it first and the meetup second.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Bump!!

Hooch


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Wow! I just saw this!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH for allowing this great rescue to be the 1st! I will contact them ASAP about this!
i do not know what to say, but I am excited about this! Thank you again so much!
Kerri


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> Can we put it up on the top of the page on the attention section to remind people so it wont get lost everyday. Listing it first and the meetup second.


I'll PM Joe and see if we can do that. I'm sure he'll agree...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Wow! I just saw this!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH for allowing this great rescue to be the 1st! I will contact them ASAP about this!
> i do not know what to say, but I am excited about this! Thank you again so much!
> Kerri


Can you check and see if maybe they can give us a total at the end of the month? Just to see how we did? I'm hoping everyone will note our forum when they donate.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

On my donation thru PayPal you have the option to deliver special directions to the receiver and I put down it was coming from a GRF member in memory of SkyPup.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I did email someone to let them know this! I hope they too will email me or us about the total at the end of the month.
Way Cool gang, thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Our first monthly featured rescue is:
> 
> Rescue a Golden of Arizona, submitted by kerribear's golden kids
> 
> ...


On the donation page there is a thing about "Valley Fever". Valley Fever is a spore that lives in the desert in the SW and if left untreated it can Kill a animal, so if you wish to doante to that then please do so. 

Here is a link to the Valley Fever site: VFID ~ Home
So you can learn more about it. 

My Nemo has Valley Fever and has to take med's daily so that he will not die. He got it when he was a pup and has had it since. It can go into remission but always comes back.
That's about it for now! 
Thanks again, Kerri


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Just donated as well. Thanks for raising my awareness.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Here is the email I got back from RAGofAZ about what we are doing for them this month.

Kerri, 

What wonderful news. It is a great service your members are doing for golden rescue here in the Valley. On behalf of Rescue A Golden of Arizona, I must say that we are honored that your group has chosen RAGofAZ. We will do what we can to try to track the donations from your group. Thank you very much for your recommendations, and please thank your members for their willingness to help the many goldens in need and Rescue A Golden of Arizona. 

Ed Karsten


----- Original Message ----- 
*Sent:* Tuesday, September 04, 2007 3:01 PM
*Subject:* GRF to donate to RAGofAZ


Hey Ed & Rescue a Golden of Az,

I just wanted you to know that the Golden Retriever Forum that I am on asked it's members to get invloved with helping out rescue groups and we all submitted our favorites, mine being Rescue A Golden of Az.
And RAGofAZ is the 1st rescue group to be picked. So when all the donations start coming in from people and you see GRF on it you'll know how and why! This will be for the month of Sept.
I just wanted to say I am glad to be a part of this yahoo group and the GRF group.
They asked if whomever is responsiable for the donations to let me or them know how much gets donatated at the end of Sept.
Thanks, Kerri Ruehs (kerribear's golden kids) on GRF.
www.goldenretrieverforum.com
​


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kerri....that's very cool..... I hope we can make a difference....


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Me too! Thanks again for picking the rescue group I sent you for this month...Your the man, Bud-E...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

More replies from the RAGofAZ folks.

Wow Kerri!! That's great. Thank you so much. You are definitely a golden spirited person.

*Joyce Hubler*
*Founder, Rescue A Golden of Arizona*
*Lucy, Copper, Charlie and Bandit*
*Waiting at the Bridge: Wrangler, Megan, Komon and Hobo

**If the only friend I have left when I die is my dog, I will die knowing I was loved unconditionally and knowing that I had the best friend anyone could ever have....Dano*

Hi Kerri,
How very nice of you and the GRF. I'm going to check out the website and maybe join. 
Thanks again.
Kathi Youhas

Kerri, 

We appreciate so much that you nominated RAGofAZ to be the beneficiary of the Golden Retriever Forum members' largesse. We have already received 4 donations. Our treasurer will let you know the final tally at the end of September. Thanks very much for your support.

Deb Orwig, President
Rescue A Golden of Arizona


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I love reading that.....And we're only a week in (almost). Let's hope for a good month and show 'em what we can do...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Congratulations Kerri. Well deserved as well. Made my donation thru paypal also in honor of Skyler and Samson and Hogan


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Glad we got to hear from them hope it is a big month also.

Hooch


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thats awesome.. thanks for sharing your emails Karen..  cant wait to find out how we did at the end of the month


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

bump da bump


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

***Bump***


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

***Bump***


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Bump!

Hooch


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for bumping this everyone...Let's try to keep it up top until Joe returns and can place it in the Attention area up top!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

bump... just wanna make sure everyone sees this!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

~~~~ bump bump ~~~~


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Bump.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Bump!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Just bumping this up this morning.... lets try and keep this up so everyone sees it!!

Kerri any word yet from them how we are doing??? just curious..


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> Just bumping this up this morning.... lets try and keep this up so everyone sees it!!
> 
> Kerri any word yet from them how we are doing??? just curious..


They said they'd let us know at the end of the month.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

***bump***


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

bump!!!!!::


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

***bump***


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Bump!!!!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Bump!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

***bump***


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

***bumpity bump bump bump***


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Bump Bump...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

***bump***


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Bump.. dont forget the rescue of the month... will be really cool at the end of the month to find out how much was raised in GRF's name..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

robinsegg26 said:


> will be really cool at the end of the month to find out how much was raised in GRF's name..


I'm anxious to hear too....


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

So any news about how much was raised??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

When the total comes in, add another $25. I put it in the mail without a stamp and just got it back. :doh: So it is going iback n the mail today with a stamp. I feel so stupid.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Has the October rescue come out yet and I haven;t seen it. Or is Rick just slow??????

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont think it has. I havent seen anything on it yet


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I am emailing to see if they have a total for us and I'll post it when I find out!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Has the October rescue come out yet and I haven;t seen it. Or is Rick just slow????


Rick is just slow....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ohhhh ok. I thought that might be what it was. Today is the 2nd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wasn't able to send to this one because I had sent to too many others! Ugh!!! Maybe October?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I emailed today...still no tally...will let you all know when I know!


----------

